# Scent Article Adventures



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that. I think it really helps others who are training articles to hear what does or doesn't work about each method, and how it went when you did it.
I used the tie-down method with Tito, because he's a really sensitive dog and hates to be corrected or think he's wrong. The tie-down method removed me, personally, from the corrections; he was self-correcting and that was the best way for him. He's a slow, gentle dog anyway, and didn't try to bring back any articles that were tied down.
We used fishing line, and tied them loosely so he could pick them up and carry them about a foot before realizing it was tied. Otherwise sometimes they just nudge them to see which one is loose!
He has always had confidence issues on articles; still does, although he is very, very rarely wrong.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have found using a combo of tie down and around the clock is what has worked best for me. I follow all of the steps of around the clock, except tie the unscented ones down. So once the dog tries to grab a wrong article it will have a different correction than traditional around the clock. Because you are initially showing the dog the food and he starts off just looking for the cheese, grabbing a wrong article rarely happens within the first several weeks. By the time they get to the stage where they might start to grab a wrong one, they have already learned that their job is to search, so they seem to better understand that a tied down one doesn't mean tug harder, but keep looking.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - I am now wondering if I should quick, hurry up and teach scent articles to Ms Towhee before she becomes convinced that an article must be retrieved LOL simplest choices need not apply!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sharon,My my opinion FWIW... I would back up a step and go with him out to the pile and "help" him find the right one for a while..if you have to point to the correct one...If he tries to grab the wrong one "GENTLY" tell him uh uh find it...But you are up there with him so he can't do it wrong.. I would suggest that way with Ms Towhee.. gently help her until she can get confidence... the minute they "find" the right one on their own .. make it a huge party.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks Michelle  

I will be taking several steps back but re-start at the point you are suggesting; Faelan knows there is something to retrieve but I am honestly worried he'll hurt himself using the method suggested at the workshop LOL 

Dumbbell = retrieve, bumper = retrieve, bird = retrieve etc. This is what he knows. Not be selective about what is retrieved or take you time about retrieving - heck if there a pile, the faster you get back the sooner you'll be resent for the next one - not quite what is desired for scent articles LOL. 

BTW: 'No' is conditioned for my dogs to mean - wrong, try again. It is non committal - not a correction, just a communication to try again. 'HEY' is their equivalent to most folks 'No' - as in Hey, you better get your butt over here.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Thanks Michelle
> 
> I will be taking several steps back but re-start at the point you are suggesting; Faelan knows there is something to retrieve but I am honestly worried he'll hurt himself using the method suggested at the workshop LOL
> 
> ...


I use the command "find it" because it is different that any other retrieve. I don't think it will take him long to figure this is a different game..and this method should help Ms Towhee to not stress in the pile..good luck!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's how I was taught, too. I use "find it" for articles, and "take it" for everything else (including birds).



Titan1 said:


> I use the command "find it" because it is different that any other retrieve. I don't think it will take him long to figure this is a different game..and this method should help Ms Towhee to not stress in the pile..good luck!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I used the tie down method as Hotel4dogs mentioned. But I was watching my OTCH trainer friend do it with a golden the other day and she is training it very differently from how she did it with me... None of the articles are tied and she hot scents the chosen article and adds a dot of cheese to the bar. The dog is also on a short leash, so she corrects him quickly. Very different from how I learned with my Laney.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> I used the tie down method as Hotel4dogs mentioned. But I was watching my OTCH trainer friend do it with a golden the other day and she is training it very differently from how she did it with me... None of the articles are tied and she hot scents the chosen article and adds a dot of cheese to the bar. The dog is also on a short leash, so she corrects him quickly. Very different from how I learned with my Laney.


I teach the hot scent too... Your dog will never confuse that scent with some day old ones..I do not however use anything other than my hands..I train using a flexi in the beginning..but I am also right up there with them.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Titan1, that sounds exactly how she was doing it.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Titan1, that sounds exactly how she was doing it.


LOL sounds like a smart lady..LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - last nights session went MUCH better! Thank you Michelle. I stayed right there and quietly redirected Faelan and he got 2 right 

I also had Ms Towhee picking up the metals - I need to move the board for her off ceramic flooring so it does not slide. 

Casey of course did great, he was like, what the heck is this board? Whatever, this is the scented article 

ETA: This morning Faelan did even better, Towhee picked up a metal and then a leather article, and Casey went 3 for 3. I have created an article maniac - Faelan has his nose stuck against the closet door where I am keeping the board (which I have to replace already - duct tape is not working to repair the split from <ahem> Faelan), and is practically drooling . I might videotape tonight so I can start chronicling their adventures..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Stopped at Home Depot on my way home tonight to pick up new peg boards  They cut them for me too - much nicer than my utility knife's edges. Now I just need to put the new tie-down board together and hope this one last longer than 1 day.....


----------

